# Life Of San Andreas - SAMP Real Life Server



## Detlef (27. März 2009)

Ich möchte euch mal den RL Server Life of San Andreas, kurz LSA vorstellen:
Ihr startet mit einem Guthaben von 50.000 SA$ von denen ihr euch eine Wohnung oder ein Haus und einen fahrbaren Untersatz kauft. Ein Scout steht euch dabei zur Seite und beantwortet gerne eure Fragen.

Hier mal ein kleiner () Text den unser Scripter Woozie verfasst hat:



> Kurz zu mir meiner Person:
> Ich RL heiße ich Roland, bin 32 Jahre alt, geistere öfters durch dieses informative Forum (saubere Arbeit BF) und bin der Scripter bei Life of San Andreas seit August 2008. Natürlich ist das Script bei LSA 100% von mir und kein GF o.ä.!
> 
> :: TO Engine:
> ...


Wenn ihr uns mal besuchen wollt: Startseite - Life of San Andreas
Wir würden uns sehr freuen. 

MfG LSA Team.


----------

